# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Si luftohen parazitët e zorrës së trashë ?

## Wordless

Ka ca ditë që më janë shfaqur parazitë të vegjël. Bëra analizën e feçes dhe si gjithnjë në laboratorët tanë është OK. Mirpo ja që unë e kam këtë problem dhe i kam vën re pasi lahem kur dal ne wc. A mund të më thojë dikush se si kurohen ? Sepse një mjek më tha që ka me qindra tipe dhe secili do kuron e vet. Mirpo përderisa analizat nuk e nxjerrin, nuk më japin mjekim

----------


## PINK

Ca del? Ca parazitesh?

----------


## Wordless

> Ca del? Ca parazitesh?


Pink, Analizat nuk nxorën asgjë, por unë i kam parë. Janë të bardhë dhe në madhësin e një qërpiku. Kam pasur shumë dhimbje stomaku këto ditë

----------


## Hotlani

Mos bëhet fjalë për hemorode,sepse te nje pjese e madhe tek njerzit cfaqen dhe nuk jan ndonje semundje e pa sherueshme,por duhet kontaktuar mjekun!

----------


## dielli1

> Pink, Analizat nuk nxorën asgjë, por unë i kam parë. Janë të bardhë dhe në madhësin e një qërpiku. Kam pasur shumë dhimbje stomaku këto ditë


...Sipas fjaleve tua,del qe juve duhet te perdorni,dy a tri dite ne mengjes nga nje hap_kokerr,gje qe jam sigurt qe do i ndihmoj.Ky bar mban emrin vermox,dhe sigurisht qe do u ndihmoj gjithnje sipas fjaleve tua.

----------


## [Elita]

Mebendazole eshte emri xhenerik I Vermox, dhe eshte nje antipatazitar me specter shume te gjere veprimi . Gjithesesi konsultimi me mjekun tuaj nuk duhet te mungoje .

----------


## ATMAN

> Analizat nuk nxorën asgjë, por unë i kam parë. Janë të bardhë dhe në madhësin e një qërpiku. Kam pasur shumë dhimbje stomaku këto ditë


ka shurup per te tilla parazite ,dhe jane te shumellojshem ,ka te mire ka dhe te dobet ,varet nga prodhimi dhe nga lloji i shurupit , por me shurup largohen keto parazite

----------


## Marya

higjiene vetjake, higjiene ushqimesh, higjiene, higjene

----------


## Wordless

Sot bleva Vermox për eleminimin e parazitëve, mirpo farmacistja më tha që ta përdor dy herë në ditë për një javë rrjesht. Ndërkohë që në faqen e Vermox thotë që duhet të meret një kokërr në ditë http://vermox.com.au/products/

----------


## loneeagle

> Sot bleva Vermox për eleminimin e parazitëve, mirpo farmacistja më tha që ta përdor dy herë në ditë për një javë rrjesht. Ndërkohë që në faqen e Vermox thotë që duhet të meret një kokërr në ditë http://vermox.com.au/products/


Merr vetem 1 si fillim. Edhe duhet te kesh shume kujdes ne ujin qe pi.

----------


## PINK

Ca ke ngrene o njeri? E mos I trego gje gruas!!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [Elita]

> Sot bleva Vermox për eleminimin e parazitëve, mirpo farmacistja më tha që ta përdor dy herë në ditë për një javë rrjesht. Ndërkohë që në faqen e Vermox thotë që duhet të meret një kokërr në ditë http://vermox.com.au/products/


Nje kuti ka 6 kokrra, kurse suspensioni eshte 15 ml. Qe te dyja permbajne sasi sa per 3 dit mjekim. Nese ke mar kokrra diten e par mund te marish 2kokrra njeheresh dhe pastaj dy dite tjera nje ne mengjes nje ne darke. Bari eleminon te gjitha bakterjet ne organizem edhe ato Jo patogjene. Prandaj pas terapise 3 ditore preferohet pushim per 4-5 dit, dhe pastaj mund te perserisesh mjekimin gjithmone sipas nevojes dhe per. 3 dite te tjera. 
Nuk e di pse te kA thene nje jave rrjesht .

----------


## Wordless

> Merr vetem 1 si fillim. Edhe duhet te kesh shume kujdes ne ujin qe pi.


Jo 1, duhen pirë rregullisht disa ditë dhe pastaj një ndërprerje e shkurtër. Po se sa ditë duhen pirë dhe sa i shkurtër duhet të jetë pushimi ...?!!! Dikush thotë pi 1 kokërr në ditë për një javë, pastaj bëj pushim 3 ditë. Dikush thotë duhet të pish dy kokrra në ditë. Ti thua pi një lol .. Ju do më vdisni mua e shoh unë  :perqeshje:

----------


## Wordless

> Nje kuti ka 6 kokrra, kurse suspensioni eshte 15 ml. Qe te dyja permbajne sasi sa per 3 dit mjekim. Nese ke mar kokrra diten e par mund te marish 2kokrra njeheresh dhe pastaj dy dite tjera nje ne mengjes nje ne darke. Bari eleminon te gjitha bakterjet ne organizem edhe ato Jo patogjene. Prandaj pas terapise 3 ditore preferohet pushim per 4-5 dit, dhe pastaj mund te perserisesh mjekimin gjithmone sipas nevojes dhe per. 3 dite te tjera. 
> Nuk e di pse te kA thene nje jave rrjesht .


Kjo është pako që bleva

----------


## 007GoldenBoy

Kujdes me kuren Wordless se te prish floren intestinale. Mos e ekzagjero dhe perdore 3 dite si fillim. Nqs nuk ke permiresime perserit analizat ne laborator te ndryshem nga ai i pari ...


Te shkuara !!!

----------


## loneeagle

> Jo 1, duhen pirë rregullisht disa ditë dhe pastaj një ndërprerje e shkurtër. Po se sa ditë duhen pirë dhe sa i shkurtër duhet të jetë pushimi ...?!!! Dikush thotë pi 1 kokërr në ditë për një javë, pastaj bëj pushim 3 ditë. Dikush thotë duhet të pish dy kokrra në ditë. Ti thua pi një lol .. Ju do më vdisni mua e shoh unë


lol une thashe pi nje kokerr ne dite. Ndoshta nuk isha e qarte tek postimi me siper. Po doktori si te ka thene??? Une nuk i besoj shume farmacistve sepse ata ilace duan te shesin e shofin si biznes.


Mebendazole is used to treat intestinal worm infections such as pinworm, roundworm, and hookworm.

OTHER USES: This section contains uses of this drug that are not listed in the approved professional labeling for the drug but that may be prescribed by your health care professional. Use this drug for a condition that is listed in this section only if it has been so prescribed by your health care professional.

This drug may also be used for worm infections elsewhere in the body (e.g., trichinosis). In these cases, it is usually taken more often and for a longer time.
How to use Vermox Oral

This medication is taken by mouth and can be taken with or without food. It may be chewed, swallowed whole, or crushed and mixed with food.

Dosage is based on your medical condition and response to therapy.

For treatment of pinworm infections, the medication is usually given as a single dose. If necessary, a second treatment may be given in a few weeks. For other types of common worm infections (e.g., roundworm, hookworm), take mebendazole by mouth for 3 days, usually twice a day in the morning and in the evening, or as directed by your doctor. If necessary, a second treatment may be given in a few weeks. For other types of infections, follow your doctor's directions. Your doctor may order you to take this medication more often than twice a day and for longer than 3 days.

It is very important to continue taking this medication exactly as prescribed by your doctor. Do not skip any doses. Continue to take this medication until the full prescribed amount is finished, even if symptoms disappear. Stopping the medication too early may result in a return of the infection.

Inform your doctor if your condition persists or worsens.
*

Paskam qene gabim, me siper thuhet duhen 2 kokrra ne dite per 3 dite.* Vetem nje trajtim lejohet, nese problemi vazhdon atehere rekomandohet nje doze e dyte VETEM ME KESHILLEN E DOKTORIT, por si fillim merre per 3 dite, 2 kokrra ne dite. 

burimi: webmd

----------


## dielli1

...e more so do te kaloj gjithesesi,mos u merakos shume,pas ketyre hapave_kokrrave,qe jane shume efikase....Mirepo,me sa"lexova"Maryan,te paska dhene keshillen me te mire,pra,higjijena eshte gjeja e pare qe duhet te kemi parasysh,flas per secilin njeri.Mandej une do u kisha dhene edhe nje keshille per te gjithe:kur jemi tek temperaturat e veres(qe jane zakonisht te larta),duhet te kemi parasysh shume ushqimin qe perdorim,sepse aj(pra ushimi,por edhe shume pije tjera) per nje kohe shume te shkurter mund te prishen,e mandej gjithesesi mund te kemi pasoja...

----------


## Wordless

> Mirepo,me sa"lexova"Maryan,te paska dhene keshillen me te mire,pra,higjijena eshte gjeja e pare qe duhet te kemi parasysh,flas per secilin njeri.



Nuk e di nëse ju dhe Marya e keni lexuar me vëmëndje postimin tim të parë !!! Unë jam manjak për higjenën time personale dhe të familjes time. Aq manjak sa që disa herë mjekët më kan dhënë receta për të blerë mikrobe në formë shurupi , pasi kan konstatuar mungesën e tyre për shkak të sterilitetit të madh që mbajmë. E pabesueshme apo jo lol ?




> Mirpo ja që unë e kam këtë problem dhe i kam vën re pasi lahem kur dal ne wc.


Gjithsesi , falemindeit për mbështetjen dhe fjalët e mira.

----------


## Station

> Pink, Analizat nuk nxorën asgjë, por unë i kam parë. *Janë të bardhë dhe në madhësin e një qërpiku*. Kam pasur shumë dhimbje stomaku këto ditë


Sipas spjegimit që jep ti duhet të kesh *Askaride*, një parazit që nuk luftohet edhe aq kollaj.

----------


## Wordless

> Sipas spjegimit që jep ti duhet të kesh *Askaride*, një parazit që nuk luftohet edhe aq kollaj.


Në kuptimin e ?

----------

